

Apple Could be Worth $1 Trillion on April 9, 2015, at 11 a.m. - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/23/will-apple-be-the-first-to-break-1-trillion/
If Apple continues on its current trajectory, it might break a barrier on April 9, 2015, that no company has ever touched.
======
anovikov
Part of the reason Microsoft has 'slumped' is that it started paying
dividends. It realized it got all the market share it could, and became a blue
chip. Apple also started paying dividends, so this is a real possibility. Of
course, it is no way a sign of failure.

~~~
cdrux
I would say the reason Microsoft slumped was that they lost the main driver of
their innovation, Bill Gates. While this article
([http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/chart-microsofts-
performance-u...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/chart-microsofts-performance-
under-gates-vs-ballmer/35415)) is a bit old now it shows pretty clearly a
difference in Microsoft's performance before and after Gates.

To me it's the same question that has to be answered for Apple. Will Apple
post-Jobs, be able to keep performing? We'll find out in a couple of years,
but it is possible that the issues with Apple Maps, Siri and iMessages are a
sign of the pre and post Jobs eras. I contend that Apple would not have
released any of these products in their 'beta' states if Jobs were still CEO.
It is that type of sloppiness that could keep them from reaching $1 trillion
and falling from grace.

